# 67 GTO Edelbrock Performer Intake Choke Plate Question



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

My 67 GTO has an Edelbrock Performer intake manifold and an Edelbrock 1407 carburetor with an electric choke. I noticed the choke block off plate on the intake manifold has a hole in it. I do not have the original cast iron intake manifold, but from what I can tell from pictures on the internet, the cast iron manifold just has a well for the manual choke spring to sit in, however pictures of the Edelbrock intake manifold have an opening to the port below it. Does anyone know if the hole in the choke block off plate that comes with the Edelbrock manifold serves any purpose, or should I find another plate that doesn't have a hole in it?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'67 Pontiac Q-jet intakes had the recessed flat spot to bolt the divorced choke box on. used its own style choke box, '67 only, as the slot for the choke rod is on opposite side to '68-71 versions. Believe the Pontiac Performer intake had a cast alum mtg piece to mount Edelbrock's own style divorced choke box on, it's that way with the original small block Chevy Performer intake, I just dont run Edelbrock Performer intakes. Only one hole in the choke mtg piece, am betting with one hole, it's more like a divit, does not go all the way through, just used for a small bolt to attach Edelbrock's divorced choke box. Two holes going down into a choke hsg plate, then that's for the two heat tubes used with integral style chokes that were used with early AFB's & with '73-79 Pontiac Qjets.


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks PH. You were right on. I checked closer and it's a threaded hole, not all the way through.


----------

